
Automotive Grade Linux is hitting the road - Ice_cream_suit
https://dailykanban.com/2018/06/automotive-grade-linux-is-hitting-the-road/
======
Ice_cream_suit
[https://www.automotivelinux.org/](https://www.automotivelinux.org/)

[https://www.automotivelinux.org/software/download](https://www.automotivelinux.org/software/download)

------
mtgx
I'm not sure if this is an "improvement" over what exists right now - the vast
majority of carmakers do seem to be stuck in the 90's era of security best
practices, but I don't think using the whole Linux kernel is a good idea for
this.

------
Ice_cream_suit
"Ken-ichi Murata, sporting his trademark Van Dyke beard, told me that AGL has
long left the design labs. AGL already is in the Toyota Camry and in the new
plug-in Prius, “and it will be in many more Toyota models to come,” Murata
said. Sitting next to him, Thomas Wurdig of Daimler explained how AGL will
become the brains of upcoming Mercedes vans."

